# Ciao!



## pinksugar (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi everybody! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm Daniela, I'm 26 and I come from Cagliari in Sardinia (Italy).
I discovered Mac Cosmetics and Spectra Community a few months ago and I've been lurking around for a while. I'm very happy to be here and I hope to spent great time with you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love Mac Cosmetics and your make up tutorials.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jan 12, 2007)

welcome to specktra


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi Daniela!  That's such a pretty name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## juli (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## user79 (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Dawn (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi Daniela!
Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 18, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra, Daniela!


----------



## Janice (Jan 18, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome Daniela! I'd give (insert something valueable here) to be in Cagliari in Sardinia right now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 See you around!


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 19, 2007)

!


----------

